# Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2017)

Ist schon älter, aber ich kannte das noch nicht. Schön dass es mal jemand öffentlich ausspricht, Schade das das nicht jeden Tag im Fernsehen gezeigt wird.


http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...-zu.1dc714b9-d51f-4d6e-a4ed-6f46a27020ea.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Danke Ralle, für diesen älteren, aber sehr guten Artikel!!!

Sowohl die Frage der Kollegen, dass ja Natur mit  Live-Erleben zu tun habe und weniger mit dem Bambi-Syndrom, das man auch beim Anschauen einer Disney-DVD haben kann und es daher am am konkreten Naturerleben hapere, finde ich klasse!

Ebenso die klare Antwort von Herrn Brämer, dass 2 von 5 Jugendlichen im letzten Jahr kein einziges Mal an einem nächtlichen Lagerfeuer gesessen hätten

Natur ist für uns Menschen und ganz speziell junge Menschen größtenteils ein stark emotional besetztes Thema., was kaputt ginge, wenn spätestens ab der vierten, fünften Klasse  viele Kinder und Jugendliche Natur in der Schule nur noch über den naturwissenschaftlichen Unterricht kennen lernen würden, nüchtern distanziert wie Forscher.

Mit dem alltäglichen Naturerleben habe das so gut wie gar nichts zu tun.

Recht hatter! 
Dürften die aber Angeln, evtl. noch im Wettbewerb, um es noch spannender zu machen, würde man auch wieder mehr Kids raus kriegen!

Eigentlich eine Riesenchance für Angelvereine und Verbände da anzusetzen, und sich mit seinen Möglichkeiten des Naturerlebens aus erster Hand zu präsentieren..

Würde das mit genügend Freiraum geschehen (kein Kind will zuerst Scheine machen, lernen, das Vereinshaus streichen oder Kröten über die Straße tragen) und mit der ständigen Bereitschaft bei Fragen der Kinder zur Verfügung zu stehen, würde man nicht nur der der vielerorts zu beobachtenden Vergreisung (das ich als alter Sack) der Vereine entgegen  wirken, man hätte damit auch ein Pfund in der Hand, mit dem man öffentlich und lobbymäßig gut wuchern könnte..

Und natürlich gefällt den Kindern, die jetzt in Vereinen sind, die jetzigen Verfahrensweise mit Angeln nur unter Zwangslernen und Anleitung statt wirklich freiem Erleben - sonst wären ja nicht mal mehr die paar in den Vereinen...

Um wie viel mehr KÖNNTEN es aber sein? 

Wer hat mal eruiert, wie viele sich von Regularien und Bürokratie abgeschreckt fühlen (Kinder selber, wie deren Eltern, die das ja meist für die Kids managen müssen)..??

Ein weites Feld.....

Geil finde ich hier Ansätze wie von Dirk Sazalowski, der sich für das Ferienpassangeln in Osnabrück einsetzte und das gegen Verwaltung und PeTA wieder durchdrückte(wir berichteten, hier aktuell:
https://www.facebook.com/saza.sazalowski/posts/10210108953345858?pnref=story

Da planen wir auch ein Video zum angeln mit Kinder - in den Niederlanden, weil hier in D kaum drehbar ohne mit dem Recht in Konflikt zu kommen


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Hallo,

da ist was dran. Ich unterhielt mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinem Sohn (Jahrgang 1978) darüber. Er meinte, dass seine Altersgruppe so in Etwa die letzte war, die "draussen" gespielt hat. Darüber hatte ich mir bis dahin keine Gedanken gemacht, aber es stimmt, ich kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten zwanzig Jahren Kinder draussen beim Spielen groß wahrgenommen zu haben. Eigentlich traurig.
Da lob ich mir meine Kindheit, zwar ab und zu mit Blessuren aber spannend und abwechslungsreich. Allerdings hatten wir in den 1950er Jahren auch mehr Freiräume.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Ich sehe in der Entfremdung von der Natur das zentrale Problem unserer heutigen Gesellschaft. Naturschutz wird nicht mehr auf Basis des Erlebens von Natur in der Natur, sondern nur noch abstrakt und theoretisch praktiziert. Der Naturschutz degeneriert zum reinen Selbstzweck! Folgen sehen wir nicht nur in den „modernen“ Naturschutzbewegungen, sondern vor allem auch in den so genannten „Tierschutzbewegungen“. Diese Basieren zumeist auf den kruden Ansichten eines Philosophen namens Peter Singer und äußern sich dann in urbanen Wohlstandssyndromen, wie dem Veganismus. Letzterer ist dann wohl der vorläufige Höhepunkt der Entfremdung. In der Folge werden dann ernsthaft Menschenrechte und Grundrechte für Tiere gefordert. Damit nimmt die Absurdität ihren Lauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Hier gehts aber NICHT zuerst um Naturschutz, sondern um Kinder und Jugendliche, die der Natur immer mehr entfremdet werden.

Mehr Kinder beim Angeln braucht weniger Verbots-Naturschutz - weil, wer die Natur kennt und draussen unterwegs ist, automatisch sorgsamer damit umgeht.

Aufgabe der Verbände und Vereine, Kindern hier unbürokratische Möglichkeiten ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger und LernZWANG zu bieten (die kommen automatisch, Kinder sind neugierig) - RAN!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Riesenchance für Angelvereine und Verbände da anzusetzen, und sich mit seinen Möglichkeiten des Naturerlebens aus erster Hand zu präsentieren..
> 
> Würde das mit genügend Freiraum geschehen (kein Kind will zuerst Scheine machen, lernen, das Vereinshaus streichen oder Kröten über die Straße tragen) und mit der ständigen Bereitschaft bei Fragen der Kinder zur Verfügung zu stehen, würde man nicht nur der der vielerorts zu beobachtenden Vergreisung (das ich als alter Sack) der Vereine entgegen  wirken, man hätte damit auch ein Pfund in der Hand, mit dem man öffentlich und lobbymäßig gut wuchern könnte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber NICHT zuerst um Naturschutz, sondern um Kinder und Jugendliche, die der Natur immer mehr entfremdet werden.
> 
> Mehr Kinder beim Angeln braucht weniger Verbots-Naturschutz - weil, wer die Natur kennt und draussen unterwegs ist, automatisch sorgsamer damit umgeht.
> 
> Aufgabe der Verbände und Vereine, Kindern hier unbürokratische Möglichkeiten ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger und LernZWANG zu bieten (die kommen automatisch, Kinder sind neugierig) - RAN!!



Wer sich unbefangen in der Natur bewegt und seinem Hobby im Einklang mit der Natur nachgeht, sei es nun Angler oder Jäger, der tritt automatisch auch für den Schutz der Natur ein. Sie ist die Grundlage seiner Passion. Die wird er nicht zerstören wollen, jedenfalls nicht so lange er sie nutzen darf. Erst wenn man die Nutzung der Natur untersagt, wird deren Schutz weitgehend sinnentleert. Der Schutz wird zur theoretischen Betrachtung.


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Eine Frage, die sich mir bei diesem "Szenario" stellt ist, in wie weit der "normale" Mensch von der Natur noch weiter entfremdet wird und dann mit diesem "fremden" Dings umgeht. In der Regel neigen wir ja doch dazu, dank der technischen Überlegenheit, Dinge, die wir nicht kennen und daher eher fürchten, kaputt zu machen... Gegen statt mit der Natur sozusagen.
Im Bereich Landwirtschaft und nachgelagerte Lebensmittelproduktion ist das m. E. ja durchaus schon zu sehen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Auch an Horden städtischer Party-People, die sich draußen auf dem Land (vor allem auch an Gewässern) benehmen wie die Axt im Walde, um dann wieder zu verschwinden.

Wer draußen im Grünen LEBT und das geil findet, benimmt sich ganz von selbst so, dass das dort noch lange schön bleibt. Und kann die Natur trotzdem umfassend nutzen.


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist was dran. Ich unterhielt mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinem Sohn (Jahrgang 1978) darüber. Er meinte, dass seine Altersgruppe so in Etwa die letzte war, die "draussen" gespielt hat.



Das stand vor ein paar Jahren in der Presse, weil man das in England genauer untersucht hat. Vor den 90er Jahren waren Kinder noch im Viertel unterwegs, in den 90ern nur noch in der eigenen Straße und seit den 2000 nur noch im eigenen Garten um das Haus, weil die Welt da draußen so gefährlich geworden ist, was durch keine (Kriminal-)Statistik belegbar ist. Die Hysterie beruht auf Medienmeldungen über Kindesentführungen und Mißbrauch, der bekannter Weise deutlich häufiger in der eigenen Familie stattfindet. 

Nimmt man die Städter hinzu, welche die Natur auf dem Land nur am Wochenende (be)nutzen, meist motorisiert, oft mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und immer irgendwie "Action" dabei, schließlich trägt man das gewohnte Tempo sogar im Urlaub mit sich herum, sieht man schon warum die Leute "Natur" kaum noch kennen. 
Angeblich soll Wandern im trend sein, ich sehe hier nur MTB Fahrer, inzwischen immer häufiger mit Elektroantrieb. Wandern macht die Generation wie eh und je mit 60+, ins nächste Restaurant, weil man am Butterbrot elend verhungern könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Franky schrieb:


> Eine Frage, die sich mir bei diesem "Szenario" stellt ist, in wie weit der "normale" Mensch von der Natur noch weiter entfremdet wird und dann mit diesem "fremden" Dings umgeht. .


Schreibt der Brämer ja auch im Artikel, auf die Frage "ob das auch schon am Wort Naturschutz liege".

Dass nämlich Schutz  schon eine suggestive Vokabel sein könne. 

Wer kann schon etwas gegen Schutz haben?

Würde man aber konkreter nachfragen, so wie er es im Rahmen des Reports machen würde, würde deutlich werden, dass die Berührungsängste gegenüber der Natur zunehmen. 
Nur noch jeder fünfte Jugendliche würde gerne einen Käfer über seine Hand krabbeln lasen, jeder Zweite mag das überhaupt nicht.

*Schickt die Kids Angeln!*

Würmer, Maden, Käfer - alles Nahrungsgrundlage für Fische in der Natur.

Und beste Köder...

Die lässt man nicht nur krabbeln, die fängt und verwendet man!

*SO GEHT DAS!!!!*


----------



## Mollebulle (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

... am besten mit dem Auto zum FoPu, überdachten Unterstand (wegen Sonne/Regen) manchmal "stört" die NATUR auch beim angeln.....
vielleicht gibt´s ja  bald "Hallenangelseen" zum absoluten uneins sein mit der Natur....
.
.
also ich bin Sommers wie Winters auf dem See, war schon pitschnass, durchgefrohren und sonnenverbrannt -und ich lebe noch.
ich möchte ohne Natur nicht sein ...


----------



## Case (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Diese Entwicklung ist doch gewollt. An Kindern die im Wald spielen lässt sich nix verdienen.

Wir brauchte früher paar Einweckgummies um Schleudern zu basteln oder bischen Schnur, paar Nägel und sonst so Kleinkram. Heute brauchts das neueste Smartphone, die angesagtesten Sneekers und jeden gerade aktuellen Mist, der kurz drauf wieder verschwindet. Um gleich drauf den nächsten Trend zu verkaufen. 

@Thomas, vergiss Deine heile Anglerwelt. Ich treib mich schon lang genug am Wasser rum um zu sehen wie das mit dem Nachwuchs läuft. Es ist nicht der Fisch um den es geht. Es ist der Wettbewerb ums teuerste und schönste Tackle. 

Von den Kids die Heute anfangen zu angeln, fischt in 5 Jahren kein Prozent mehr. Und in 20 Jahren bist da im niedrigen Promillebereich. Es gibt halt so viele andere Möglichkeiten.

Case


----------



## Kolja Kreder (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würmer, Maden, Käfer - alles Nahrungsgrundlage für Fische in der Natur.
> 
> Und beste Köder...
> 
> ...



Die Eltern der Kinder sind auch dafür, vorausgesetzt, neben dem See befindet sich ein Hubschrauberlandeplatz!


----------



## Franky (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Ich darf behaupten, dass ich inzwischen relativ ländlich wohne... Bis zum Naturschutzgebiet (in dem wir noch angeln dürfen ) sind es ca. 200 m Luftlinie. In unserem "Neubaugebiet" sind - neubaugebietstypisch - viele Göhren aller Altersklassen unterwegs. Sie spielen zwar "draussen", jedoch nur quasi auf der (Spiel)straße vor der Haustür. Dass man "jemanden" mal über die Wiese flitzen sieht, am Wassergraben oder Flüssen (jepp, haben 2 ) spielt ist zwischen selten und sehr selten angesiedelt. Die "ältere" Generation pendelt dabei zwischen Fussballplatz und Playstation. Dank der ganzen Termine, die "man" in der knappen Freizeit noch hat bleibt zum "richtigen" draussen spielen leider auch wenig Zeit übrig.
Auf der anderen Seite hat unser kleiner Angelverein eine extrem hohe Quote an Jugendlichen, die auch wirklich gut von unseren Jugendwarten betreut werden und einiges an "Programm" geboten bekommen... Lässt einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer durchblitzen - mehr davon!


----------



## Kay63 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Ich sehs an meinen beiden Jüngsten, 17 und 20 Jahre alt. Wir waren zusammen auf der Ostsee, am Fluss, in Norwegen. Beide haben tolle Fische gefangen. Den letzten Urlaub im Norden mit meinem Filius hab ich 2015 verbracht. Nachdem er 2 Seelachse ca. 90 cm gefangen hatte, war die Lust dahin und die reale Welt wurde zu langweilig. Handy an, na ja. Vielleicht platzt ja mal wieder der Knoten. Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, aber die Vereinsamung der Jugend vor dem elektronischen Schrott gibt mir zu denken. Hier muss ich aufhören, denn allgemeine Politik ist hier zum Glück nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



kay63 schrieb:


> denn allgemeine politik ist hier zum glück nicht erwünscht.


danke!
#6#6#6


----------



## destoval (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich unterhielt mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinem Sohn (Jahrgang 1978) darüber. Er meinte, dass seine Altersgruppe so in Etwa die letzte war, die "draussen" gespielt hat.



Da muss ich als 85er jahrgang und Schwester mit 90er Jahrgang aber beherzt widersprechen #h
Ich denke so richtig hat es erst mit dem Digitalzeitalter mitte-ende der 90er angefangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



> Die lässt man nicht nur krabbeln, die fängt und verwendet man!


Derlei lötet man sich als Land-Kleinkind schon mal aufm Spielplatz rein - Regenwurmfressen ist da quasi Standard :q

Wie Mückenverschlucken beim Radeln usw.

Und das alles komplett undesinfiziert :q

Bin sozusagen mit Gehölz, Brennnesseln, Maislägerle und Igeln aufgewachsen - auch deshalb wäre Streetfishing für mich der nackte Graus.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

hier mal eine kleine und noch ältere ergänzung zum verlinkten artikel von ralle.
man möge bitte über den kontext des blogs hinweg lesen, ebenso über den, im artikel durchscheinenden, öko-tenor vom "viel zu fettem und gesundheitlich wie klimatechnisch bedenklichem Fleisch".

der begriff "generation feuchttuch" trifft den nagel ziemlich genau auf den kopf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

YOU MADE MY DAY!!!!

Generation Feuchttuch...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Case schrieb:


> Diese Entwicklung ist doch gewollt. An Kindern die im Wald spielen lässt sich nix verdienen.
> 
> Wir brauchte früher paar Einweckgummies um Schleudern zu basteln oder bischen Schnur, paar Nägel und sonst so Kleinkram. Heute brauchts das neueste Smartphone, die angesagtesten Sneekers und jeden gerade aktuellen Mist, der kurz drauf wieder verschwindet. Um gleich drauf den nächsten Trend zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Und die Generation vor dir würde das Selbe über dich schreiben. Geh mit der Zeit oder du gehst mit der Zeit.


----------



## Case (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und die Generation vor dir würde das Selbe über dich schreiben.



*Richtig*. Und ich verurteile die heutige Generation auch nicht. Die Entwicklung geht eben weiter. 

Case


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schreibt der Brämer ja auch im Artikel, auf die Frage "ob das auch schon am Wort Naturschutz liege".
> 
> Dass nämlich Schutz  schon eine suggestive Vokabel sein könne.
> 
> Wer kann schon etwas gegen Schutz haben?



Nicht kann..es IST so.

Wie gaga so etwas ausgeht,kannste  daran sehen,das die meisten Leute nicht mal mehr wissen,das sich z.b 
Natur-Arten und Tierschutz oft gegenseitig ausschliessen..die Spendenmafia freuts.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Der Artikel ist (zwar völlig richtig aber) mir viel zu sehr auf Kinder bezogen.
Er hätte vor 40 Jahren erscheinen können und wär immer noch passend, denn wenn man sich einen guten Teil der normalen Stadtmenschen (insbesondere Frauen, sorry) anschaut, sind die kopfmässig auch nur noch bei "Bambis Mama hätte nicht getötet werden dürfen" und "Angeln ist grausam, ich kauf Fischstäbchen, weil es keinen Bezug mehr zum Ursprung gibt" stehengeblieben.

Medial wird das natürlich gefördert, es geht nur noch um Schlagzeilen.
Da stellt man sich halt unter ein Peta-Plakat ohne zu begreifen, worum es im Großen und Kleinen geht.

Seit einigen Tagen geistert ein wunderschönes Video durch Facebook, welches alles wunderbar bildlich komprimiert zusammenfasst:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i6gohV0bJU
Ich wünsche viel Freude mit diesen 39 Sekunden
(unbedingt Ton laut stellen) :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

grins - das kannt ich schon und dachte direkt an "dumme Kuh" und "Wacholderahmsoße"..
:q:q:q


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Das Video habe ich mehrfach Online gestellt mit der Überschrift.

Wildtiere hören nicht auf... Aus Aus Aus Sitz Sitz...... 


Doch auch das wird nix bringen,weil die alle keine Bezug mehr haben.

Seht es Positiv,sollte mal das Chaos kommen,verhungern die als erstes weil ihhhh oh Nein..... das mach ich nicht Tot/Sauber und danach noch essen,da Hunger ich lieber....bleibt mehr für uns ^^


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Hallo kati48268,

die Szene mit dem Reh ist gut. Etwas Ähnliches habe ich mal beim Angeln erlebt; da kam ein Schäfer mit seiner Herde und wir unterhielten uns ein wenig, als eine Frau mit ihrem mittelgroßen Hund an der langen Leine vorbeikam. Der Schäfer gebot seinen Hunde ruhig zu bleiben. Der Hund der Frau kläffte ein paar Lämmer an, worauf die Mutterschafe sofort Front gegen ihn machten und er jämmerlich das Weite suchen wollte, aber von der Leine daran gehindert wurde, worauf der Schäfer zu der Frau sagte:
"lassens doch Ihren Hund von der Leine, wenn er sich schon so vor meinen Schafen fürchtet, dass er wenigstens davonlaufen kann".
Die Frau kritisierte dann auch noch das Verhalten der "gefährlichen" Schafe, worauf der Schäfer und ich zum Lachen anfingen.


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Bericht aus einer Jagdzeitschrift.

Wildunfall.Mann fährt Rehbock an,Rehbock bewußtlos,Mann weiß nicht was tun,packt Rehbock ins Auto auf die Rückbank.Mann fährt mit Bock zur Polente und geht rein.Mann möchte Wildunfall melden.Polente fragt warum bleiben sie nicht am Unfallort.Mann habe Reh mitgebracht.Polente wie?? ja kommen sie,beide gehen raus,Auto nicht wieder zu erkennen Bocki ist Wach geworden und hat sich so richtig schön im Auto ausgetobt und alles zerfetzt und zerissen.

Das und noch viel mehr ist trauriger Alltag.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer draußen im Grünen LEBT und das geil findet, benimmt sich ganz von selbst so, dass das dort noch lange schön bleibt. Und kann die Natur trotzdem umfassend nutzen.



So schaut es aus. Aber man muss die Kids auch heranführen, und dazu haben die Eltern meist keinen Bock, weil die heutige Generation Eltern selbst schon Natursteril ist. Und nicht nur die.

Ich mache das ganze Jahr über Führungen durch die Natur und dachte neulich, ich werde mal bei der hiesigen Schule vorstellig und biete das für Schulklassen an. Kostenlos natürlich. Wurde ziemlich überheblich abgelehnt mit der Begründung, dass es nicht in den Lehrplan passt.

Weisste Bescheid.....


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wurde ziemlich überheblich abgelehnt mit der Begründung, dass es nicht in den Lehrplan passt.


Traurig.
Und skandalös.
Aber bezeichnend.


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da ist was dran. Ich unterhielt mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinem Sohn (Jahrgang 1978) darüber. Er meinte, dass seine Altersgruppe so in Etwa die letzte war, die "draussen" gespielt hat.



kann ich auch so in etwa bestätigen. Ich selbst gehöre noch zur Facebook & Co. Generation. Die Jahrgänge vor mir sind nicht mehr wirklich in den Genuss gekommen. :m


----------



## Shura (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist was dran. Ich unterhielt mich vor einiger Zeit mit meinem Sohn (Jahrgang 1978) darüber. Er meinte, dass seine Altersgruppe so in Etwa die letzte war, die "draussen" gespielt hat. Darüber hatte ich mir bis dahin keine Gedanken gemacht, aber es stimmt, ich kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten zwanzig Jahren Kinder draussen beim Spielen groß wahrgenommen zu haben. Eigentlich traurig.
> 
> ...



Ach das kommt drauf an wo man war. Ich bin Baujahr 1985, meine Froinde von damals waren alle Baujahr 83-88 ca. und wir haben fast NUR draußen gespielt in den 90ern, weils Draußen interessant war (Bandenkriege, mit Steinen, Matsch und Maiskolben beworfen, heulend zu Mutti gerannt, Lager im Wald gebaut, Dämme im Fluss gebaut, gezündelt, schwarz gefischt etc.). 
Klar haben wir auch drinnen gezockt. NES, Gameboy etc. Aber immer wenn ich mich zurückerinnere, waren wir eigentlich die meiste Zeit draußen. Und da kam der Blick und das Interesse für die Natur ganz nebenbei mit. Ich habs nie abgelegt!

Das wurde doch erst alles schlimm, als jeder Hans nen PC, Konsolen und Handy mit Internet hatte. Seitdem verwaisen hier und da die Spielplätze x3 Aber vorher war alles Titte!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

@ Ralle:

Wundert mich jetzt nicht unbedingt, das mit den Schulen...

Ich mach sowas "privat im Kleinen": Habe in der Stadt wohnende Bekannte, die aber sehr "unstädtisch" sind (überhaupt keine Emofressen-Sojamilch-Säufer).

Die legen extra Wert drauf, dass ihre beiden Kinder echten (!) Kontakt zur Natur bekommen und nicht vollsteril in der Gegend rumheulsusen. Also möglichst wenig Zoo-Faktor.

Insofern latsche ich dann mit den beiden Lümmeln gern mal  hier im Grünen am Bach lang, drehe Steine rum, zeige Köcherfliegenlarven, Frösche etc.

Zudem haben die auch voll Bock auf Kühe, Ziegen, Esel und sonstige Viecher. Und auf Schlammpfützen zum Rumsauen.

Inzwischen begreifen sie auch so langsam, dass "urbane Kommunikationslautstärken" beim Beobachten von Tieren eher kontraproduktiv sind 

Und dass man nicht unbedingt blindlings in Brombeeren etc. reinrennen sollte 

Sowie, dass ein direkt vom knorrigen Steuobstbaum gepflückter Apfel geschmacklich kaum zu schlagen ist - und das ganz ohne Abwaschen.


----------



## bombe20 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich mache das ganze Jahr über Führungen durch die Natur und dachte neulich, ich werde mal bei der hiesigen Schule vorstellig und biete das für Schulklassen an.


biete das mal dem schulhort oder kindergarten an. in der regel sind erzieher empfänglicher für so etwas als lehrer, deren lehrplan man "durchkreuzt".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Warum unsere Gesellschaft so verschrobene Schützergedanken hat*

Ideologische Rohrkrepierer machen leider mittlerweile nicht mal vor Kindergärten halt..


----------

